# New milker Q...a tiny wart-sized bump next to teat



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Checked kids for soremouth...nothing. Milking fine, no tenderness, mastitis test "card" came back clean. Just noticed it today. It's right where teat connects to udder. Should I be concerned? It's tiny...like a wart or mole....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you think it is maybe a bug bite?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

It's harder...feels like a mole or wart...not scabby, not red. I suppose it's nothign to worry about...lol...but I'm right up against it milking, as nigi's teats are so small...I keep rubbing it.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Sounds like a teat spur? That would mean genetically she has the capability of producing multiple teats...if that is in fact what it is. DO you have a picture of it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Jess...might be that.. if it isn't red ect.... a pic would help more...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I will try ***to take one tommorrow am when I milk...lol...it's on the inside of the teat under a hairy nigerian...might be the hardest picture EVER to take. Will try though...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like it could be either a teat spur or a superficial teat...the makings of an extra that just didn't quite form the extra teat


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Does magnesium deficiency cause utter warts? Thought I read that somewhere. If it does, would milk of magesia (sp?) help?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Well...I went to take thep ic this am and there's nothing visibly there. I think being a newby I'm making something out of nothing. It's just a rough spot or something. 

That's interesting about magnesium....we feed BOSS daily though.... If anything changes I will post a pic. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm... glad it has gone away.... :hi5:


----------

